# EventTT for the southerners?!?



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

Come on guys we should do one the same day as the event in Newcastle,

I can't be the only one that didn't want to travel 4+ hours when there's a bloody massive load of TT'ers down here?

Surly we could get a few people in? It's over a months notice...

We just need a place......

Suggestions ....... GO!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I might be interested 

Had a quick search for 'Car Events in July' and got this site: http://classicshowsuk.co.uk/carshowsthi ... injuly.asp

For the list for entries under 13th July there's the _'Plough Classic Car Show'_ in the village of Wingfield between Milton Keynes and Luton/Dunstable in Beds.
It's actually fairly close to the village of Toddington (famous for its services) on the M1-J12 and obviously close to the M1/A5 (Watling Street), so reasonably central - postcode is LU7 9QH.

Free entry (but they do ask for donations for charity), though calling to say you're going is advisable beforehand. And the nearby pub (I guess that'll be The Plough Inn then!) is doing hog-roasts by all accounts.

Might be an interesting mix of cars to look at - our TTs might seem quite modern by comparison!

Seems to be two organisers for it with different contact details!
http://classicshowsuk.co.uk/carshoweven ... sp?id=1173
http://classicshowsuk.co.uk/carshoweven ... asp?id=118

Open to any other suggestions anyone has&#8230;


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Samwell0505 said:


> Come on guys we should do one the same day as the event in Newcastle,
> 
> I can't be the only one that didn't want to travel 4+ hours when there's a bloody massive load of TT'ers down here?
> 
> ...


So as every other event is down South those up north don't complain that much.

As soon as one gets arranged up north you're all whinging?

You do realise we have Scottish members who to come to EvenTT this year are still travelling 5 hours.

But let's just think about ourselves right and not the bigger picture.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I think its more that the 3 official events that qualify for the "loyal competition" are all northern England.

No location will please everyone unfortunately. I think this suggestion is mealy an alternative for those that cant make Beamish for practical reasons.

6 hrs from here, could be a lot more depending on the motorways!

Take a look at the suggestion above, everyone will arrange events near their place!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

The EvenTT this year is North East England, Audi Driver International is Swindon and Audis in the Park is Northampton and GTI International is near Stratford upon Avon, so not sure what you mean "all Northern England"

I believe the plan is to try and alternate the EvenTT venue every year from the traditional midlands to the north to the south to cover as many preferences as possible


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Organising an event like the EvenTT takes some doing, and I don't think an alternative on the same day would be a good idea. 
The Beamish EvenTT looks like it's going to be a great day, but it's unlikely I'll be able to make it. So any other TT get-together, further south, would be welcomed. But perhaps on a different weekend though.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Different weekend might be better, as there was other bigger events on other weekends to this one.

If anyone has any suggestions...


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

phope said:


> , so not sure what you mean "all Northern England"


almost everything is north when you live on the south coast lol :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

spike said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > , so not sure what you mean "all Northern England"
> ...


No, you've not much chance of any events being any further south - though the Isle of Wight, Weymouth and parts of Devon/Cornwall would make cracking locations (and I might get a bit of surfing in too!)

Given there's supposedly a map of TTOC member locations, with the highest density of members in the South/South East region, I was surprised somewhere so far north was chosen this year. :?


----------



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

It was mearly a suggestion, I'm fairly new to here so didn't know of the previous car event movements

I thought for all those that wanted to go but can't because of the expense, a more local one would suffice


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

spike said:


> everything is north when you live on the south coast lol :lol:


That is so.

It's a 6+ hour drive for me this year - but I've never missed an EvenTT simply because of the distance to travel.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> parts of Devon/Cornwall would make cracking locations (and I might get a bit of surfing in too!)


Nice idea! On a practical level though, and as you say, that's not going to happen.

Neither will consistently holding EvenTT in the area of greatest TTOC member density. That would simply place the onus of the long travel consistently on the far flung members. 
Moving EvenTT further north and south of the "traditional" Midlands venues in successive years adds a degree of fairness for the majority of members as far as distance to travel is concerned.
Nevertheless there will always be a minority who will inevitably always have a long drive to EvenTT.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Samwell0505 said:


> It was mearly a suggestion, I'm fairly new to here so didn't know of the previous car event movements
> 
> I thought for all those that wanted to go but can't because of the expense, a more local one would suffice


EvenTT is the single, annual, all-member TTOC meet combined with the AGM and I hope it always remains a single meet, resisting any thoughts of a twinned North/South version.

Samwell0505; you don't appear to be a TTOC member thought you are, of course, welcome to attend EvenTT. 
However, if you do organise an alternative or additional meet somewhere South I think you should please avoid using the title EvenTT, since that is used exclusively for the above TTOC meet.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Given there's supposedly a map of TTOC member locations, with the highest density of members in the South/South East region, I was surprised somewhere so far north was chosen this year. :?


How often is that Map updated though?

J
xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As they say, you cant please all of the people all of the time. Most of the evenTTs have been in the Midlands (Donnington, HMC etc) however no previous ones have been truly north, and the Scots have ventured south to attend the evenTT.

Whilst I agree this year's evenTT is a long way north hopefully next year we will see a more southern evenTT. Rather than criticising the TTOC and planning a second unofficial meet support the TTOC, maybe you could focus your enthusiasm and help achieve a southern event next year?


----------



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

Just to clarify I wasn't disputing the fact they do a good job and was only hoping to get more involved

I was just wondering if some southerners may want to have a little meet that's all

Sorry for the confusion I wasn't trying to tread on anyone's feet


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Given there's supposedly a map of TTOC member locations, with the highest density of members in the South/South East region, I was surprised somewhere so far north was chosen this year. :?
> ...


No idea - though I'd hope the Membership bod (if not the whole CommiTTee) would be on it and keeping it up-to-date.



mighTy Tee said:


> As they say, you cant please all of the people all of the time. Most of the evenTTs have been in the Midlands (Donnington, HMC etc) however no previous ones have been truly north, and the Scots have ventured south to attend the evenTT.


Donnington was before my time, though Gaydon was OK (just wish my clutch was in better shape my second year to go around the Jaguar test track - fixed this year, so its a shame we're not going back.) I wouldn't be surprised if having a mk3 at Gaydon would draw a lot of the museum goers out to look at it too (and maybe our cars?)



brittan said:


> Samwell0505; you don't appear to be a TTOC member thought you are, of course, welcome to attend EvenTT.
> However, if you do organise an alternative or additional meet somewhere South I think you should please avoid using the title EvenTT, since that is used exclusively for the above TTOC meet.


Maybe we could call it the _"Peoples Popular Front of the TT MeeTT"_..? Or *"SpliTTers!"* for short! :lol:









If not, I might just save my efforts for next year...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Samwell0505 said:


> Just to clarify I wasn't disputing the fact they do a good job and was only hoping to get more involved
> 
> I was just wondering if some southerners may want to have a little meet that's all
> 
> Sorry for the confusion I wasn't trying to tread on anyone's feet


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Looks like there are takers for a south meet for around the same time. Hope you can get something together.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Maybe we could call it the _"Peoples Popular Front of the TT MeeTT"_..? Or *"SpliTTers!"* for short! :lol:


We could call you Citizen Smith - Wolfie. :lol:

Not sure I'd want to be known as a SpliTTie though . . . .


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

As far as I know, it's definitely the aim to get the EvenTT south next year - I know Mal was scouting out some venues earlier this year but many go quite quickly or are simply too expensive to hire


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> [Given there's supposedly a map of TTOC member locations, with the highest density of members in the South/South East region, I was surprised somewhere so far north was chosen this year. :?


You have the highest density of members, don't fancy travelling north, but you're quite happy to fuel your TT's with our oil :wink:


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I dont get it.....

J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The obvious solution is to change the location every year. One year far north, then far south, then west and so on. That way eventually it's in everyone's back yard. I'm sure that's the way the TTOC are thinking now, it's a no brainer. Putting the event in the middle of the country every year would just suit the same people every time.
EvenTT on tour ! The more extreme the destination the better as far as I'm concerned. Far north Scotland - too right ! Wales - bring it on ! Deepest Cornwall - now you're talking !


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mullum said:


> The obvious solution is to change the location every year. One year far north, then far south, then west and so on. That way eventually it's in everyone's back yard. I'm sure that's the way the TTOC are thinking now, it's a no brainer. Putting the event in the middle of the country every year would just suit the same people every time.
> EvenTT on tour ! The more extreme the destination the better as far as I'm concerned. Far north Scotland - too right ! Wales - bring it on ! Deepest Cornwall - now you're talking !


But those pansies from the south will moan if it's not within a 30 min drive.

They always do, look at the RR meet. Those down south stating will attend "if it's close to me".


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

If I wasn't busy on the 12th July, then I'd probably made plans to attend Beamish


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

jimmyf said:


> You have the highest density of members, don't fancy travelling north, but you're quite happy to fuel your TT's with our oil :wink:














Callum-TT said:


> They always do, look at the RR meet. Those down south stating will attend "if it's close to me".


I was in Austria at the time - them glaciers don't get ridden without a bit of travel. 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Callum-TT said:


> But those pansies from the south will moan if it's not within a 30 min drive.
> 
> They always do, look at the RR meet. Those down south stating will attend "if it's close to me".


You forget us southerners have to endure traffic jams, and shitty clogged up roads. 30 minutes drive hardly gets you to the local corner shop. :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

On the other hand, we have to listen to Alex Salmond wither on and on, so you win


----------



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > But those pansies from the south will moan if it's not within a 30 min drive.
> ...


Amen brother!!

i didnt want to start an argument lol


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Samwell0505 said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Callum-TT said:
> ...


lol did you really think that wouldnt happen?! lol

J
xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Samwell0505 said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Callum-TT said:
> ...


Bullshit. Yes there is more traffic down South but don't think for a second that traffic jams only exist down South.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm travelling up to EvenTT. I didn't bother looking how far it was when I booked my tickets, but I'll figure that out later - I've done London to Glasgow on a single tank though, and it's not as far as that.

Last year was a lot of fun.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tim_s said:


> I'm travelling up to EvenTT. I didn't bother looking how far it was when I booked my tickets, but I'll figure that out later - I've done London to Glasgow on a single tank though, and it's not as far as that.
> 
> Last year was a lot of fun.


From NW London it's about 4-4.5 hours.

M1, M18, A1 there.


----------



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

But those pansies from the south will moan if it's not within a 30 min dri
They always do, look at the RR meet. Those down south stating will attend "if it's close to me".[/quote]

You forget us southerners have to endure traffic jams, and shitty clogged up roads. 30 minutes drive hardly gets you to the local corner shop. :lol:[/quote]

Amen brother!!

i didnt want to start an argument lol[/quote]

Bullshit. Yes there is more traffic down South but don't think for a second that traffic jams only exist down South.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App[/quote]

I was with you not against you there is more traffic you are right!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Callum-TT said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > But those pansies from the south will moan if it's not within a 30 min drive.
> ...


Callum suggested Leeds for the RR event :roll:

I believe there was quite a heated debate in the committee about the venue/location for this years do.

All I know is it would be 300 miles for me and that's too far for just a day ADI yes but not just a day do.

If that makes me a pansy so be it (I seem to remember Callum was a late no show at the RR event) :wink:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

jamman said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > mullum said:
> ...


Things called work that sadly have a habit of springing surprises.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

If there were enough people up for a get-together and a laugh the night before, then EvenTT wouldn't have be just one day


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Idea for west Meon meet, why not have it on an evening, as lighter evenings, and people are so busy on weekends during the summer...

Tuesday evenings seem to the best (was for the ST club)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ah the a272 - I do that ride on my mbike every summer.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

mullum said:


> If there were enough people up for a get-together and a laugh the night before, then EvenTT wouldn't have be just one day


The Scottish contingent will arrive on Friday so I do expect festivities to commence then [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> If anyone has any suggestions...


In the past we went to Beaulieu (EvenTT01) and it sticks in my mind as one of the best events I've been to (perhaps because it was very early days of TT ownwership). I mentioned it to Nick only last Wednesday so ------> lets hope


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone has any suggestions...
> ...


Been years since I last went to Beaulieu - probably in a hire car as my old MG would've been in bits (as it normally was!). Be good to go again, and at least it's a car museum so lots of good stuff to look at.


A3DFU said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > the Isle of Wight
> ...


The one and only time I went to the IoW was a December 31st day trip - went over on the ferry on one of my mountainbikes and had a little tour of the island. So cold the water in my drinks bottle froze. Then headed back to the mainland and drove back to London for a NYE rave (Club Labyrinth IIRC). Fun times :wink:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Labyrinth ! Heh, blast from the distant past !


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone has any suggestions...
> ...


I went to Beaulieu with a friend yesterday for the Mini Cooper Register day, 1000s of classic minis, brilliant.

It would be a great place to hold Eventt 2015, seems very supportive of car clubs, when you look at their events listing.

I did arrange for the TTOC to attend the Pride & joy show a months back, so a few of us where there for that


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Goodwood - fabulous venue and has a racetrack ;-)


----------

